
Why do most countries drive on the wrong side of the road? - lnguyen
https://www.economist.com/the-economist-explains/2018/08/03/why-do-most-countries-drive-on-the-wrong-side-of-the-road
======
meitham
Worth mentioning that the decision to drive on the right was influenced by
"Right of Way" rules sailors used for centuries. When two boats meet head on
each moves slightly to their right to avoid collision.

~~~
brudgers
Right on a boat is starboard. A "starboard" is a steering board historically
(pre-rudder) located on the right side of English ships. [1] [speculation] It
makes sense for such ships to keep right/starboard when passing since this
minimizes the chance of interference between each ship's starboard.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_and_starboard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_and_starboard)

